# Man calls cops but leaves pot pipe in plain sight



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

SHEBOYGAN, Wis.  A 28-year-old man reporting a burglary faces drug charges after responding officers say they found a marijuana pipe in his bedroom. A criminal complaint filed Tuesday said officers saw the pipe in plain view in Justin Luecke's bedroom and found marijuana stems and seeds in the living room.
The complaint said officers later returned with a search warrant and found additional marijuana as well as a scale and marijuana packaging.
Luecke faces charges of felony marijuana possession and several misdemeanor counts. He could face up to 26 months behind bars, if convicted on all counts.
Online records for Luecke did not name an attorney, and there was no listed number for him.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 12, 2008)

The first thing I would think about before calling the cops is whether or not I really want them in my house or not.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

d'oh!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

leo love being advantage with potheads..  if any one try steal my stuff, I will steal their.. plain and simple... thou not shall steal... but leo steal our stash... 

whos your friend? whos your foe? there you go..


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 12, 2008)

what???


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 12, 2008)

That funny !!!    
Depends on what they took, let it go, endless it was everything, then i would make sure all the Smoke in the house was put up and Nothing in Plain site..!!!!
Some people do the dumbest stuff...

Seen on cops one night that a guy called the cops and report a brake in, needless to say the cops showed up and this guy didn't shut the bedroom door and one of the cops notice his plants and he was busted..... Lost his stuff to Burglars and went to jail for Cultivation...

First of all when calling the cops and they come to investegate they "WILL SEARCH ALL ROOMS" and "Even closets", and the grounds, most of the time even the sheds outside..

If ur growing and U have a Brake in, Better let it GO or U Go to Jail with out  tasting the grow..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> That funny !!!
> Depends on what they took, let it go, endless it was everything, then i would make sure all the Smoke in the house was put up and Nothing in Plain site..!!!!
> Some people do the dumbest stuff...
> 
> ...


 
I too saw a similar episode of cops. They were chasing this guy that bailed out of a stolen car. When the cops jumped a 6 foot fence into a guys back yard they were facing the guys plants. Needless to say they halted their chase of the violent car stealing felon and immediately went to pounding on the guys door. Once inside they found his indoor grow, cocaine, and a scale.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I too saw a similar episode of cops. They were chasing this guy that bailed out of a stolen car. When the cops jumped a 6 foot fence into a guys back yard they were facing the guys plants. Needless to say they halted their chase of the violent car stealing felon and immediately went to pounding on the guys door. Once inside they found his indoor grow, cocaine, and a scale.


 
Never know what might Luck into Ur space with Out Invite..
Had that from some guy a few months ago and the cops bought in there dogs to search the grounds and Thank God I didn't have any Growing at the time..


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

stupid arse.thats why i do not call the cops for anything,nor does anyone use my phones to call them on.plain and simple.i hate ALL cops.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

*It's like the signs my Oldlady had made for my barns, it says --trespassers will be SHOT, survivors will be SHOT AGAIN--and We dont call 911, We are 911--:aok:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

My dad had that same sign when I was a kid. He is about the only person I have met that I truly believe would shoot a trespasser again. His old motto was dead people don't sue.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

*My Father had a sign at His front gate saying--Confuscious Say--dead trespasser makes poor witness*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> My dad had that same sign when I was a kid. He is about the only person I have met that I truly believe would shoot a trespasser again. His old motto was dead people don't sue.



:hubba: I take it 1 already made the mistake lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

*I heard somewhere, a technique where 2 rapid shots to the chest, followed immediately by 1 to the head is standard practice in case a threat is wearing body armor  soooo, it would seem to be common sense practice to continue to fire as long as there is a percieved threat, eh :hubba:*


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 12, 2008)

when are people gonna learn that cops are not here to help us, they help themselves and other cops. The whole world is like prison, until the drug war ends.


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 12, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I heard somewhere, a technique where 2 rapid shots to the chest, followed immediately by 1 to the head is standard practice in case a threat is wearing body armor  soooo, it would seem to be common sense practice to continue to fire as long as there is a percieved threat, eh :hubba:*


tripple tapped


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

No he never had to shoot anyone, I think most people believed the sign and my father's reputation. 

...and preceived is a subjective matter that can not really be proven in court.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> No he never had to shoot anyone, I think most people believed the sign and my father's reputation.
> 
> ...and preceived is a subjective matter that can not really be proven in court.



 Nice


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 13, 2008)

whats the problem here ?

no fine
no jail
no court 
no worries 

<3 Australia

He's dumb for living in a place that dosent allow freedom


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 13, 2008)

"Anyone found here at night-will be found here in the morning"



Gb


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 14, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> The whole world is like prison, until the drug war ends.


 

No the World Isn't a Prison my friend, until the drug war end which will Never happen as long as we have fresh kiddie coming along and trying those Harmful Drugs..
So we as Older Greneration Need to keep Push the say NO to DRUGS stuff while pushing to Legalize Marijuana for medical use..


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 14, 2008)

So...the police in this country are sworn to "protect and serve"...can anyone tell me how the police did either when this man called them for help? The police are not necessary, they are tools of state oppression who's sole interest is to add to the 2 million+ people in the U.S. prison system. They "protect and serve" not us, but a corrupt government system that we never approved or are involved in, in any way. In short, f^*k the police.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 14, 2008)

Id be mad!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 14, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> The first thing I would think about before calling the cops is whether or not I really want them in my house or not.


 
My thoughts exactly.


EXACTLY.


----------



## smokybear (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol. People complaining that they hate cops. Those guys are just doing their jobs. I bet if some criminal killed one of your family members, you wouldn't hate the police for doing their job then, would you? Just remember that these guys are just doing their jobs. Dont get it twisted, I hate getting pinched by the cops also but I understand what they do. There are bad people out there that deserve to be locked up or worse so think about what you say before you say it. Did you know that a good percentage of cops come straight from the military? Do you hate the military for what they do? You can't hate them for doing what they swore to do, can you? Also, marijuana is illegal. I strongly believe that it should be legalized but until that day, you are GOING to get into legal trouble for posessing, growing, or distributing mj. Don't be stupid and you will be just fine. Don't hate the cops for doing their job. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 14, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Lol. People complaining that they hate cops. Those guys are just doing their jobs. I bet if some criminal killed one of your family members, you wouldn't hate the police for doing their job then, would you?



lol if thats the case, why dont we all give the police everything they want. Just hand it over do u do that ?


----------



## viper1951 (Nov 14, 2008)

some people just shouldn't be criminals there just to damn dumb! it ain't the cops fault, it's the stupidity of the people who would call the cops,  knowing they are comming and leave everything out in the open in plain site ,  believe it or not they need to get caught . if your  that brain dead.  you should not commit a crime  period  I don't feel a bit sorry for him


----------



## smokybear (Nov 15, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> lol if thats the case, why dont we all give the police everything they want. Just hand it over do u do that ?


 
No I don't do that but I'm not a complete idiot like that guy was. He deserves all the punishment that he's going to receive for being a moron. I don't feel the LEAST bit sorry for him. Cops are just doing their job. If you call them to your house and you have stuff out that will get you into trouble, then you deserve to go to prison for being a stupid moron. I hope he enjoys prison. They should go ahead and sterilize him also. We don't need morons breeding.. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

Australia just banded haveing growing lights, enless u have a good reason,  what freedome are u talking about dude?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

why is it that med people seam to think they are the only ones who sould have a god givin right to have a plant that is not altered in no way, an "gets u high"?  i understand why cocain, herion, meth, exstay, an anyother **** thies kids are geting high on thies days needs to be controled. hell even alc. needs to be better controled. thies things are harmfull to the body, they have ben made by humen hands. MJ is not made by humen hands. all its needs is water an its growes!! so any med people that stick there noses up to us people that are not sick, there for do not have your little "card" that gives u some sence of its ok, i say u are the same as the people that want to keep it illeage.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 15, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Lol. People complaining that they hate cops. Those guys are just doing their jobs. I bet if some criminal killed one of your family members, you wouldn't hate the police for doing their job then, would you? Just remember that these guys are just doing their jobs. Dont get it twisted, I hate getting pinched by the cops also but I understand what they do. There are bad people out there that deserve to be locked up or worse so think about what you say before you say it. Did you know that a good percentage of cops come straight from the military? Do you hate the military for what they do? You can't hate them for doing what they swore to do, can you? Also, marijuana is illegal. I strongly believe that it should be legalized but until that day, you are GOING to get into legal trouble for posessing, growing, or distributing mj. Don't be stupid and you will be just fine. Don't hate the cops for doing their job. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


 
I agree to a point.
BUT making a biggie over a small pipe, is Kind of i dunno.. GHEY.

I could see maybe making a biggie over a couple bricks.
Some cops are cool, Some arent. Doesnt matter what they
swore to do, There comesa point to where the line between
that, and their actual character merges and they have to
balance it out. Hey this guy has a small pipe for pot... IS
it a crackpipe? Naw, its all good lets move on down the road
here and bust some real **** instead of a guy with a pipe.

Unless the guy was being a douche, or whatnot.



The other week the cops were called for teh 30th time to where
My band practices, The cop came in and was cool as hell, Like
most of them that came there were, He even said he played
guitar and had all this nice gear etc etc.... I forgot about the
bong sitting on top of my 5150 head in plain view of his
direct line of sight.

Did he make a big **** out of it? No he talked for 15 minutes
and left on good terms. Thats showing good character.

If I would have had a crack pipe, or a brick sitting there, I could
see him saying "*** is that mang"....... Wouldnt blame him.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 15, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> Australia just banded haveing growing lights, enless u have a good reason,  what freedome are u talking about dude?



in 1987 My state decriminalized the personal use of upto 3 ounces of cannabis 

who cares about a couple of lights when u can still buy them elsewhere and the sun is also free


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 15, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> No I don't do that but I'm not a complete idiot like that guy was. He deserves all the punishment that he's going to receive for being a moron. I don't feel the LEAST bit sorry for him. Cops are just doing their job. If you call them to your house and you have stuff out that will get you into trouble, then you deserve to go to prison for being a stupid moron. I hope he enjoys prison. They should go ahead and sterilize him also. We don't need morons breeding.. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


 
*I agree, LEO has a job to do and I think if someone makes the choice to do something that is illegal, then that someone has the task, or job if you prefer, to avoid detection by LEO  kinda like it's LEO's job to catch You, and Your job to not be caught :hubba:*

*That being said, I also agree some folks arent cut out to be LEO but get the job somehow anyway AND as everyone who has been here on this forum for more than 5 seconds knows, some folks arent cut out to be growers, let alone users of MJ  *

*Now add to the mix the profit factor of the black market, the misguided aggression of either a money grubbing [commercial] grower, or an over zealous LEO and it's a recipe for disaster.  Both cases are inevitable as Human Nature doesnt always foster inteligence, integrity nor grace, alas and those of us remaining are left with the collateral damages and resulting injustice*
*:confused2:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Nov 16, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> why is it that med people seam to think they are the only ones who sould have a god givin right to have a plant that is not altered in no way, an "gets u high"? i understand why cocain, herion, meth, exstay, an anyother **** thies kids are geting high on thies days needs to be controled. hell even alc. needs to be better controled. thies things are harmfull to the body, they have ben made by humen hands. MJ is not made by humen hands. all its needs is water an its growes!! so any med people that stick there noses up to us people that are not sick, there for do not have your little "card" that gives u some sence of its ok, i say u are the same as the people that want to keep it illeage.


 
Because i say so


----------



## HydroManiac (Nov 16, 2008)

Drug cartels would have a field day with legal marijuana. Now of days i dont even trust whats on the streets if it aint my weed i dont smoke it


----------



## smokybear (Nov 16, 2008)

Right on Puffin!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 16, 2008)

*Also, I actually resent the idea the gov in general considers it appropriate to concern theirselves with my inner state of being :rant: I mean, how is it their business what I am thinking, feeling, being or what particular substance I have consumed :confused2:  Insofaras public safety, I fully agree, if you are a menace, you must pay 

what substance you may have or not ingested is of little matter, the matter is your negligence and subsequent responsibility to make amends :hubba:

I suspect anyone who appreciates the value of the wonder weed a member of the preverbial choir and my preaching has fallen upon kindred eyes, inevitably blinded by a smoke of that distant fire :aok:*


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 16, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Lol. People complaining that they hate cops. Those guys are just doing their jobs. I bet if some criminal killed one of your family members, you wouldn't hate the police for doing their job then, would you? Just remember that these guys are just doing their jobs. Don't get it twisted, I hate getting pinched by the cops also but I understand what they do. There are bad people out there that deserve to be locked up or worse so think about what you say before you say it. Did you know that a good percentage of cops come straight from the military? Do you hate the military for what they do? You can't hate them for doing what they swore to do, can you? Also, marijuana is illegal. I strongly believe that it should be legalized but until that day, you are GOING to get into legal trouble for posessing, growing, or distributing mj. Don't be stupid and you will be just fine. Don't hate the cops for doing their job. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.



So, let me get this straight, it's ok to take someone's freedom away, ruin their life, or even murder them, as long as it's your job? The nazi's were just doing their jobs, so I don't think that argument holds up well my friend. Do you consider yourself a criminal for growing/using a medicinal herb? Have you ever met anyone who made the decision/choice, (for you) that marijuana should be illegal? Have you ever met anyone who gave them that authority? Did you ever give anyone authority over these decisions for you? If not, why would you care or respect these people's rules? Just because they threaten to punish you? If someone killed a family member I wouldn't want the police involved, they'd probably do nothing to help...so far that's been my experience. As for the military in the U.S., their original purpose was to commit mass genocide/ethnically cleanse the natives here, and not much has changed since...and gee, who could hate the military for killing innocent people for oil in our name? After all, they swore to? I know the commercials are so catchy and exciting because they don't show the limbs and body bags, but wake up. 

Aren't we supposed to avoid getting political on this board?


----------



## jester1040 (Nov 16, 2008)

The guy was a dumbarse!  plain and simple.  It wasnt the cops fault that he wasnt smart enough to pick his crap up.  Yeah LEO sucks but its just a job.  I know when I am at work I do mine!!


----------



## HydroManiac (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel puffin is correct its my personal state of mind and if your acting like a dumb***


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 17, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> leo love being advantage with potheads.. if any one try steal my stuff, I will steal their.. plain and simple... thou not shall steal... but leo steal our stash...
> 
> whos your friend? whos your foe? there you go..


 
omg, papa... yer even starting to make yer jibberish rhyme now... :rofl:

...you kill me


----------



## smokybear (Nov 17, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> So, let me get this straight, it's ok to take someone's freedom away, ruin their life, or even murder them, as long as it's your job? The nazi's were just doing their jobs, so I don't think that argument holds up well my friend. Do you consider yourself a criminal for growing/using a medicinal herb? Have you ever met anyone who made the decision/choice, (for you) that marijuana should be illegal? Have you ever met anyone who gave them that authority? Did you ever give anyone authority over these decisions for you? If not, why would you care or respect these people's rules? Just because they threaten to punish you? If someone killed a family member I wouldn't want the police involved, they'd probably do nothing to help...so far that's been my experience. As for the military in the U.S., their original purpose was to commit mass genocide/ethnically cleanse the natives here, and not much has changed since...and gee, who could hate the military for killing innocent people for oil in our name? After all, they swore to? I know the commercials are so catchy and exciting because they don't show the limbs and body bags, but wake up.
> 
> Aren't we supposed to avoid getting political on this board?


 
First of all, I think mj should be legal but until it is, it is ILLEGAL and you will be prosecuted for any association with it. That's not my fault, that's the governments fault. I am a criminal for growing and selling mj. It's a criminal offense according to our US government. I didn't make the choice for mj to be illegal but I can't change that. Furthermore, I don't like the fact that mj is illegal but it is. There is nothing you can do to change that. You gotta play the game or get stepped on my friend and if you're caught, you take the punishment like a man and press on because you knew you were breaking the law when you first started. If you make the bed, you have to lay in it. You can't break the law and then say it's ok because it's medicine. Every junkie and cokehead would say that if it worked. Obviously you haven't had a family member killed or you would definitely be chirping a different tune. Also, the military is in place to protect our freedoms as united states citizens. I don't know about you but I wouldn't want to live in any other country in the world. I know for a fact that you are not a military member and that you have no family members in the military or you wouldn't be disrespecting what the military does for you and this is coming from someone that's seen the severed limbs and body bags. I've actually done human remains movements for brothers in arms that were lost in the war so I really don't appreciate the crap you're talking about them. These men and women fought and died for the freedoms that you're taking for granted. I can tell that you've never seen friends getting shot or killed for the freedoms of others and you have no clue that freedom has a peticuliar taste and that taste is blood.. I think you need to wake up and realize that you probably wouldn't even be on this website posting unless it was because of what the US military does day in and day out. We give you the right to get on here and speak your mind... Think about that.......


----------



## smokybear (Nov 17, 2008)

BTW, I'm sorry for making this a political discussion but I can't help it when you start talking down about the US military. If you don't like the US then get the hell out.... Just my thoughts. If any mods feel that anything I've said thus far is in appropriate, just shoot me a msg and I will edit it. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 17, 2008)

The US is ran pretty stupidly these days, and If I could afford it, and didnt have so many ties here..... I would have moved a couple years ago out of the country.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

> "anyone found here at night, will be found here in the morning" Quoted x Geezerbud...< ...

i got my security in the form of man's best friend. i know you would'nt want to enter my home alone in the dark. if the bark don't get ya, well,
you know the rest of the story...bb...


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 18, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> First of all, I think mj should be legal but until it is, it is ILLEGAL and you will be prosecuted for any association with it. That's not my fault, that's the governments fault. I am a criminal for growing and selling mj. It's a criminal offense according to our US government. I didn't make the choice for mj to be illegal but I can't change that. Furthermore, I don't like the fact that mj is illegal but it is. There is nothing you can do to change that. You gotta play the game or get stepped on my friend and if you're caught, you take the punishment like a man and press on because you knew you were breaking the law when you first started. If you make the bed, you have to lay in it. You can't break the law and then say it's ok because it's medicine. Every junkie and cokehead would say that if it worked. Obviously you haven't had a family member killed or you would definitely be chirping a different tune. Also, the military is in place to protect our freedoms as united states citizens. I don't know about you but I wouldn't want to live in any other country in the world. I know for a fact that you are not a military member and that you have no family members in the military or you wouldn't be disrespecting what the military does for you and this is coming from someone that's seen the severed limbs and body bags. I've actually done human remains movements for brothers in arms that were lost in the war so I really don't appreciate the crap you're talking about them. These men and women fought and died for the freedoms that you're taking for granted. I can tell that you've never seen friends getting shot or killed for the freedoms of others and you have no clue that freedom has a peticuliar taste and that taste is blood.. I think you need to wake up and realize that you probably wouldn't even be on this website posting unless it was because of what the US military does day in and day out. We give you the right to get on here and speak your mind... Think about that.......



"An unjust law is no law at all" - St Augustine

My father was in Vietnam, and he, nor anyone else there was fighting for anyone's freedom, they were killing and getting killed for no reason. Replace your idea of "freedom" with "oil" and you've got today's current military playtime. The people who fight to protect and expand our freedoms don't carry guns, they carry signs, they march, they're your friends, neighbors, and family, and they've been beaten and shot by cops and the military before. I've never seen the military fighting for the civil rights movement. So, maybe it's just me, but I see the police and military as government tools of oppression. Politicians oppress us and take away our rights, and the police and military enforce it. Of course the military has an even bigger job, they illegally invade other countries and oppress those people for the government too. 

If the military was actually formed and used for what you claim, to protect us, I'd have no issues. But it was not, and is not. Has anyone here read "A People's History of the United States"?, because yeah, turns out we've been lied to about how wonderful the U.S. is.


----------



## smokybear (Nov 18, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> "An unjust law is no law at all" - St Augustine
> 
> My father was in Vietnam, and he, nor anyone else there was fighting for anyone's freedom, they were killing and getting killed for no reason. Replace your idea of "freedom" with "oil" and you've got today's current military playtime. The people who fight to protect and expand our freedoms don't carry guns, they carry signs, they march, they're your friends, neighbors, and family, and they've been beaten and shot by cops and the military before. I've never seen the military fighting for the civil rights movement. So, maybe it's just me, but I see the police and military as government tools of oppression. Politicians oppress us and take away our rights, and the police and military enforce it. Of course the military has an even bigger job, they illegally invade other countries and oppress those people for the government too. If the military was actually formed and used for what you claim, to protect us, I'd have no issues. But it was not, and is not. Has anyone here read "A People's History of the United States"?, because yeah, turns out we've been lied to about how wonderful the U.S. is.


 

Well I respect your opinions and ideas my friend but I think that you are wrong. Isn't it great that you can get online and post your ideas and opinions though? I think it's fantastic and I wouldn't want it any other way... I'm sure that one of these days you will need the police and regardless of what you are saying now, you will be glad that they are there... Mark my words... Thanks for the great discussion though.   Take care and be safe.

P.S.- You have to admit that the guy in the story was a moron...right?


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 26, 2008)

Ditto, and that guy should've hidden his **** if he was going to be dumb enough to call the cops...the fact that anyone should even have to worry about that is a big problem though.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 5, 2008)

*Felony Charge?*  Cmon....




			
				HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Drug cartels would have a field day with legal marijuana. Now of days i dont even trust whats on the streets if it aint my weed i dont smoke it



Umm the drug cartels would be phased out by legal marijuana eventually.  Legit business is not what they are into.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

why should the guy have to hide his pipe?   and i have fam in the army  i heard the secrets us army leaves NO 1 standing innocent people included thats why they never wanna talk about it but i could care less aint my problems hopefully gas gets cheaper


and i think cannabis should atleast be de-criminalized


----------



## night501 (Dec 5, 2008)

The guy was being dumb. 
I dont blame cops at all. Think about it every time you hear about someone getting busted it is because they where ither being stupid or just happened to over look a small detail that drew attention their way.Its called survival of the fittest. It is how nature works. You see something that didnt work for someone else so you evolve the way you do things.
I understand what some of you are saying about all that just cause they found a bowl but look at it this way. What iff a cop stopped a guy for driving irratically and let him off cause he only blew a fraction over the legal limit. Later that guy blows threw a stop light and crashes into and kills a family. Then everyone is yelling about how the cops dont do thier jobs.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

is it illeagal to have a pipe or bong? reading this had me cleaning my bong of any residue not my pipe though i paid close to 15o for it or actually it was around 10-15 but i included the cost of the weed that it took to make it a nice lookin jet black color


----------



## killa kev. (Dec 7, 2008)

Dude basically called the cops on himself..


----------

